# Dateiname aus URL extrahieren?



## Experience1986 (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,

mir fallen gerade nicht mehr die funktionen ein die man brauch um aus einer URL den dateinamen zu extrahieren / rauszusplitten....

könnt ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Mai 2004)

Moin,....

du könntest z.B. die URL beim Slash *split()*en, das letzte Element des daraus resultierenden Arrays  wäre der Dateiname.

Enthält die URL noch GET-Parameter, splitte dies nochmal anhand des "?" und nehme davon das erste Element.


----------



## Experience1986 (11. Mai 2004)

```
function GetFileName(pfad)
    {
    if ((pfad.indexOf("\\\")!=-1))
      {
        var items = pfad.split("\\\");
      }
     else
      {
         var items = pfad.split("/");
     }
     filename=items[items.length-1];
     ext=filename.split(".");
     filename=filename.replace("."+ext[ext.length-1],"");
}
```

.

Wis einer zufällig gerade wie man die verticale scrollbar mit css / js verstekcen kann?


----------

